

Why Open Source misses the point of Free Software - Garbage
http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html

======
pixelbath
Summary: Open source advocates should stress the "free (as in speech)" aspect
of free software more?

It's wordy, but does that about cover it?

------
prodigal_erik
It seems disingenuous to claim they miss the point. They get it, they just
don't think it matters.

